# question about ovulating and doing the deed



## mystical (Nov 25, 2006)

hello I am on my first course of 50mgs clomid, I had my 12 day scan yesterday and have 3 follicles, 2 of which are large.  this morning I took an ovulation test and I am ovulating.  Me and my husband had you know what last night and we will again tomorrow as told every other day.  my question is because today I am ovulating (yesterday was negative) does doing the deed yesterday and tomorrow lessen our chances? I have by the way pcos and mild endo, I had a lap and dye recently which cleared the endo and my cysts were removed.


----------



## sammylou2 (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Mystical

Welcome to the clomid board, the girls here are great and have helped me loads!!

As far as BMS (baby making sex) if you can squeeze one in today and don't feel pressured then go for it chick.......!!  If your using opk's i have always been under the impression that you ovulated a few hours after the surge (double line) so have   tommorrow too.  I'm not sure how long it is after the surge but I'm sure someone will be able to fill the gaps in for me!!

Have fun chick  

Sam xx

ps Has DH been checked out, if his little swimmers are'nt strong enough they sometimes recommend every other day for that reason too


----------



## mystical (Nov 25, 2006)

my husband is fine it is just me.  My cons and fertility nurse said every other day as the sperm wont be strong enough if you do it every day.  The ovulation kit says the day the surge is detected and the day after.  

Dont know whether to give it a try ttonight and tomorrow!


----------



## sweet kitty (May 15, 2005)

hi hun .. 
ive always been told to do bms from day 10 to day 21  one day on one day off one day on one day off etc .
this cycle ive started it earlier soon as af finished. 
so we see if its a positive this time .. if not next time on stronger dose. 
good luck mystical


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mystical. If you use a fertility charting site (like Fertility Friend) it will tell you that having BMS every day for a few days before ovulation (say 3 days leading up to ov), the day of ovulation and day after ovulation will give you the maximum chance of pregnancy. Unless you have sperm issues then there is no problem doing this, however if you go at it every day from say CD10, you might find that you both get burned out and fed up by the time you ov (I did this last month and only ov'd on CD25, so it was far too much). Every other day should be sufficient, but I always think every day once you get a +ive OPK until the day after ov should give you the best possible chance.

Here is some info that might be useful which I got from my fertility charting site:

Ovulation Prediction Kits detect a surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) in your urine. This is last hormone to peak before ovulation. In most cases, you can expect to ovulate the day following your positive OPK result. You may, however, ovulate later the same day, or the following day.

To maximize your conception chances, keep considering yourself as fertile for several days after seeing a positive OPK result. If you are also checking your temperature and cervical fluid, consider yourself fertile until you also see a sustained thermal shift and cervical fluid has dried up.

OPKs tell you that ovulation is likely imminent and you are most fertile. In most cases, ovulation soon follows after a positive OPK result. A positive OPK result, however, does not indicate ovulation with certainty, nor does it pinpoint your ovulation day to within a narrow timeframe. Only your temperature sign which reflects a rise of progesterone after ovulation, will confirm and pinpoint ovulation for you.

Also this may help:

My chart shows that I ovulated the same day as my positive OPK. I thought ovulation happened the day after a positive OPK. Is it possible to ovulate the same day as getting a positive OPK?

When you are using ovulation prediction kits (or devices that measure luteinizing hormone), you can usually expect ovulation to occur the day after your first positive result. This is because (LH) luteinizing hormone, the hormone measured by OPKs and the hormone responsible for triggering the rupture of the ovarian sac, typically surges the day before ovulation. In some cases, however, you will see ovulation on the same day as the positive result. There are a few factors that can help explain how this happens.

First, remember that when you are reading your OPK, you are seeing a snapshot of your LH surge. You do not really know whether you are seeing the beginning, peak or trail of the surge. What you know is that your LH is at a level that is detectable as a surge by the kit. It may have started to surge soon after your test the previous day and be starting to trail, or it may be just starting to surge. In a case where it looks on the chart as if ovulation occurred the same day as the surge, here is what may have happened:

1. LH started to surge during the night or early in the morning and was detected by your OPK in the early afternoon.

2. Ovulation occurred sometime in the evening or night, several hours after your positive OPK, possibly several hours longer than when the LH actually started to surge.

3. Your temperature is up in the morning, indicating ovulation for the previous day, the same day as the positive OPK, even though many hours have elapsed between the LH surge and your temperature rise.

Also this site is quite informative:

http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Sorry there's so much there, but it never doe any harm to compare notes from different places.

Good luck! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

You usually ovulate around 36 hours after getting a positive OPK...OPKs detect the LH surge prior to ovulation and not actual ovulation...you would not ovulate on the same day as getting a positive OPK.

Personally I wouldn't hold too much on OPKs though as they're unreliable and also if you have PCOS they can be inaccurate.
I would try to have as much BMS from cd10 onwards...we were told by 2 different consultants to make love every day, at the very least every other day...but my DP has a good sperm count so if your partners isn't so good then have sex every other day.

Sperm can live for around 3-5 days whereas an egg only survives for about 12-24 hours...so always best to have plenty of fresh sperm ready and waiting for when the egg ruptures.

You dont mention the size of your follies but they usually like them to be around 18mm before rupturing to ensure a good healthy egg.  If you release 2 eggs then this will be within one 24 hour period.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

